# Bee Pro Health from Mann Lake???



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

As read on mannlakeltd.com

Pro Health is a feeding stimulant composed of lemongrass and spearmint (essential oils concentrate)
Pro Health helps promote healthy vigorous hives when used as a feeding stimulant during late winter, early spring and during dearths of nectar
Pro Health has a natural calming effect when sprayed on the bees
Pro Health is antibacterial, antifungal and antimicrobial which aids in the overall health of the bees
Pro Health added to your feeding mix will help build up packages, nucs and swarms
Pro Health prevents syrup fermentation
Pro Health when used as a spray, stimulates bees to draw out new foundation faster

I don't believe you feed it directly to the bees. I believe you are suppose to mix it in with your 1:1 syrup mixture. It makes the sugar syrup a bit more enticing to the bees while providing them with some other nutrients. It also stimulates their wax glands *as I am to understand it*. In my opinion I would use it. Made a world of difference for me when I fed with this last fall in comparison to not using it in the spring. Going to order some myself for this spring when my packages get here end of April.


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do established vibes need it too or should I feed it to my weak colonies/packages.


----------



## signalten (Feb 27, 2011)

Feed it whenever you feed syrup to your colonies, new or established


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright, Thanks!


----------



## mettey (Dec 26, 2013)

pannu96 said:


> I just got my order from Mann Lake and I also bought a jug of pro health since it was on sale. I am just wondering if I should feed it now or wait till I make splits. Also what is the benefit of this solution? Is 1:1 or 2:1 syrup just as good? :s:s:s:s


I used to be a big fan of Mann Lakes Pro Health feed additive. The last time I ordered a gallon, their online site failed to mention that they had added Thymol to the ingredients. The smell is over powering and as a test before using it on my hives, I put out a pan of feed mix using it for the area feral bees and they would not touch it. I complained to Mann Lake using their website, but in the end had to call to get a partial refund.

Dadant's B-Healthy does not have Thymol and is like Mann Lakes old product.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

I add it to my sugar water and it keeps it good for a long time. The bees seem to like it just as much as regular syrup (maybe more). Smells good also.


----------

